# Reproduction Northern Pike mount



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is a Fiberglass reproduction of a 46 inch Northern Pike just finished for a customer.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very nice.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Another fine mount DZ. 

Should I ever get a fish worth reproducing (or any fish for that matter ) what kind of measurements do you need for a reproduction and what kind of photos?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

All you need is a length measurement and a girth measurement. Weight is nice too but that is not always an option. For photos I like one close up of the entire fish. If anything stands out on the fish such as unusual markings take a photo of that as well.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Another outstanding mount DZ....All I need is some money and a fish, lol


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks, when the time comes I'll contact you. The way my luck has been and the word on the run is, you may be retired before that time comes for me.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

sweet. What does a mount like that run?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Great Job! Hey, could you write a short article for the site about what measurements to take quickly before you release a fish that you want to get a Reproduction Mount of?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Duh! That's what I get for being too lazy to read every reply


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

What does a repro mount like that cost?


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

My price for a reproduction fish mount is $12.00 per inch. A bit more than a traditional skin mount because I have to supply the fiberglass fish. Skin mounts are $9.00 per inch. You can also have your fish mounted on driftwood for no extra cost.


----------



## Yellowfin (Dec 8, 2001)

Really? So a 14 inch perch would be $168.00. Not bad! I'll get to work on my end right away.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

yellowfin, 


$168.00 for a replica and if you save the fish I can do a skin mount for $126.00


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

Other than being able to do catch and release, are there any other advantages to fiberglass over skin mounts? 
Thanks Jim


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Shin mounts break down with time, turn yellow and scales lift, the fiberglass mount will last forever. Beautiful pike Dan!


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

omerjim,

Of Course catch and release is the major advantage. Fiberglass is also alot more durable than a skin mount, but then again fish mounts are not meant to be played with. Skin mounts of older days did use to deteriorate over years and yellow. With todays methods of taxidermy a skin mount can last as long as a replica with proper care. I personally tan all my skins,( which not all taxidermists do) to preserve them. Also a non-yellowing sealer and gloss is applied which keep fish from getting that old dingy look over the years. Skin mounts are cheaper because the customer supplies the fish. It all comes down to your preferance. Some customers would not want any other fish but the one they caught and others prefers to let their fish swim away to be caught another day. If you have anymore questions feel free to PM or email me.


----------

